# The official wake-up call thread



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I know that it was just one game, BUT

someone needs to tell everyone that the playoffs have started and you're not going to roll over any opponent unless they are shorthanded. I thought the Mavs played were sloppy because they were incredibly nervous and never really got into the game. Part of that was that Avery started Dirk at the 5 and not Dampier and Diop, I still don't get that. Why can't we play our normal style of basketball just like against any other opponent ? Of course our bigs will have problems on the defensive end, but that shouldn't matter that much unless you don't have any faith in your system. If they get in foul trouble you can still take them out of the game and go small for some stretches. 

We need to get back to our normal routines and that means 

- don't play too much to the opponent's strenghts
- better spacing on the offensive end
- do the dirty work
- show more enthusiasm and confidence
- be a little more cocky

The Warriors played very well and smart, Nellie knows how to defend Dirk and take away his favoured moves, but we have had the best record for a reason, so don't play with fear and show them who they face. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Amen, brother!



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

After the Warriors’ upset win, Avery Johnson was talking about how GS put Dallas in a bind throughout the season with their small lineup, which is why he went small to counteract. The Mavs won 60-something games this year playing their way — they should have started Diop or Dampier next to Dirk and pounded it inside to pull the Warriors out of their small-ball tactics. Instead they played right into Don Nelson’s hands … 

*Dallas still would have had a chance if Dirk had played like the 7-footer he is*. *He was being guarded by 6-6 and 6-8 guys and still wouldn’t post up and was getting routinely boxed out for rebounds. Dirk had 14 points when he should have had about 30, taking too many jumpers when he should have brought guys like Stephen Jackson and Mickael Pietrus into the paint and gone to work. Overall, the Mavs just looked soft … *

Meanwhile, Baron Davis was an animal, putting up 33 points, 8 boards and 14 dimes. S-Jack getting up in Baron’s face after the final buzzer and yelling *“You did that! You did that!”* was great … 

Someone tell Matt Barnes that his mohawk ain’t working, and tell Chris Mullin that his flat top is dying …


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


It's just not your day buddy... :none:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> It's just not your day buddy... :none:


I wanted to rep you too but couldn't :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I wanted to rep you too but couldn't :yay:


%^&$% it, let's just drink to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I just hope the Mavs know that they successfully made this one of the worst Monday's of 2007. 

Monday's are bad enough as they are.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> I just hope the Mavs know that they successfully made this one of the worst Monday's of 2007.


+1 on that! Today Sux!

I can't wait till Wednesday...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> +1 on that! Today Sux!
> 
> I can't wait till Wednesday...


I guess I am #3?

Mondays....... suck. Today............ :sigh:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I guess I am #3?
> 
> Mondays....... suck. Today............ :sigh:


I changed my password for GM to "impissed2".

Funny thing is, I get repped on days when I'm pissed off about something.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

G-State is looking like the tru #1 seed. It looks like barkly cursed the mavs saying they would win the next 3 after game 2.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A team should never believe the hype about themselves.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l97/iatemyface/snort.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> A team should never believe the hype about themselves.


what hype, the mavs are that good.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Both the Suns, and the Mavs could use a nice wakeup call. 

WAKE THE **** UP!!


----------

